# .htaccess Fehler bei doppelten Buchstaben im Namen



## raybrackho (4. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

hab mir gerade eine .htaccess mit rewrite angelegt. Funktioniert auch super!
Sie soll alle .php in Ordnernamen wandeln also kontakt.php in /kontakt/ usw.

Nun habe ich eine Seite, bei der funktioniert das komischerweise nicht. 
Der Name ist "presse.php"

Dort kommt immer ein 403 Forbidden.
Wenn ich die z.B. in prese.php umbenenne, dann geht es.

Mein Code sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^(\/css|\/images|\/js) [NC]
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9&=\-]+)$ $1.php [L,NC]
```

Sieht jemand den Fehler?


----------

